# BPM Streamen mit ShoutCast - Lisener problem: ICY 200 OK



## eXblood (21. Februar 2004)

hy, also ich streame mit BPM und als Server nutze ich ShoutCast. Mein Problem ist: Alle zuhörer bekommen folgende Meldung: "ICY 200 OK" wenn sie connecten. Dann nach ca 20 Sekunden steht in winamp "error syncing to mpeg"
ich habe keine Peilung an was es liegt! Immerhin mach ich das nicht das erstemal!

Ich stream über Port 8888 (+8889) und ist auch alles richtig eingestellt. Hocke hinter Router, aber Ports sind freigeschaltet und alles drum und dran, kann mir da einer helfen? 

ich lasse heute mal den server durchlaufen, erreichen könnt ihr ihn unter:

http://eX-blood.homeip.net:8888

schauts euch bitte an :\


danke vielmals!


----------



## eXblood (22. Februar 2004)

ahja, hab jez rausgefundn, wenn ich mit winamp stream, dann passt alles, nur über BPM kommt dieser oben genannte fehler


----------

